# Pleasureland Southport Rally



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just to let you know we now have Pleasureland Rally in Southport back again this year if any of you fancy joining us there in July all details that I have so far are HERE

Price will be added once I have details of hire of Casablanca for a meal, if it too expensive I won't bother with it.

Camping price only is about £7 a night

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Well we have 18 now for Southport  7 of which are unconfirmed  so if you could confirm I would be most greatful.

Plenty of room for a few more to join us as well its a big car park and all hard standing so no problem with sinking.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still time to book on to this rally folks


Could the following please confirm they will be attending thanks


Elvis1709
ron54
waspes


Jacquie


----------



## greenasthegrass

How do I confirm it Jacqui? We are definitely going.

Greenie


----------



## vicdicdoc

I Confirm we are going !


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Greenie & Vic I have confirmed you both now and taken you of me naughty listy :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## BlondiS

*Attendees*

Good morning Jacquie

We have just completed the Rally form, and confirm that we will be attending.

Look forward to meeting you all.

Pete and Di


----------



## domannhal

Hi Jacquie, we are still coming to Southport, and John and Sam are also still ok to attend. They'd better come as it was their idea and they've promised us a good week-end!!!! Ann and Mick


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Pete & Di 

I have confirmed you on the rally list and we look forward to meeting you both there.



Hi Ann

Ok ive confirmed you both



Jacquie


----------



## SidT

Hi Jacquie. I have just added our name to the list if you could confirm us. Look forward to seeing you and the others Sid


----------



## LadyJ

SidT said:


> Hi Jacquie. I have just added our name to the list if you could confirm us. Look forward to seeing you and the others Sid


Great Sid long time no see look forward to seeing you there 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still 1 unconfirmed on me listy


ron54

You guys coming or not?

Could you all please let me know what day you are arriving if possible so i'm not sitting up half the night waiting for you
Thanks

You can arrive any time after 10am on Friday 6th July


Jacquie


----------



## waspes

Hi Jacquie just confirmed that we are coming we will be there on the Friday.  

Peter & Eliz.


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you waspes and dethleffs for letting have your arrival days and times


Now could the rest of you on me listy do likewise please, ta


Jacquie


----------



## rocky58

Hi Jacquie
We will be arriving Friday

Bob & Jan


----------



## greenasthegrass

Friday teatime subject to M62 traffic


----------



## Elvis1709

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well we have 18 now for Southport  7 of which are unconfirmed  so if you could confirm I would be most greatful.
> 
> Plenty of room for a few more to join us as well its a big car park and all hard standing so no problem with sinking.
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,
We definately are coming. I can't find how to confirm! Can you put us down to come to Southport please.
Look forward to seeing you again
Steve & Anne


----------



## Elvis1709

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well we have 18 now for Southport  7 of which are unconfirmed  so if you could confirm I would be most greatful.
> 
> Plenty of room for a few more to join us as well its a big car park and all hard standing so no problem with sinking.
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,
We'll be arriving Friday late morning 6th.July and leaving on Sunday 8th July - 2 nights only. It's that dirty word again - WORK!!!!
Steve


----------



## clive1821

Elvis1709 said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Well we have 18 now for Southport  7 of which are unconfirmed  so if you could confirm I would be most greatful.
> 
> Plenty of room for a few more to join us as well its a big car park and all hard standing so no problem with sinking.
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jacquie,
> We'll be arriving Friday late morning 6th.July and leaving on Sunday 8th July - 2 nights only. It's that dirty word again - WORK!!!!
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve,

Jac is at Stratford with limmited access to the net so I have confirmed you and will let jac know..... looking forward to see you guys then....


----------



## BlondiS

*Attendees*

Hi there,

We will aim to arrive mid-afternoon on the Monday.

Looking forward to it

Di


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Di



Could the rest of you let me have your arrival day and a rough idea of time please just so I don't have to sit around all day and night waiting for you. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## Harp07

*Southport*

Hi Jacquie & John, 
We shall be arriving on Sunday 8/7/2012 in the afternoon.

Jim & Maria.


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Jim


That just leaves about 13 of you to let me know when you are arriving please

Also could ron54 please confirm they will be attending thanks


Jacquie


----------



## sooty10

We will be arriving on the 6th, probably early afternoon.

Thanks Keith Sooty


----------



## Rocles

We will be arriving Friday 6th, probably late afternoon 8)

thanks,
Les and Sue


----------



## tessajoe

we will be there on the friday around lunchtime,staying until the sunday,
thank you.


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Keith Les & Frank  


That just leaves

jayr
teemyob
thesnail
vicdicdoc

To let me know which day and a rough time of arrival please



Jacquie


----------



## domannhal

Hi Jacquie, we are travelling to Southport on Friday morning so should arrive early afternoon. I feel a little a bit better now so Michael and I are hoping to stay till the end this time!!! And John and Sam are coming at same time as us on Friday, but they will be leaving Sunday,as they,poor souls, have to go to work :lol: Ann


----------



## SidT

Hi Jacquie. We will be arriving Friday afternoon.

Cheers Sid


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Will be there Fri dinner


----------



## suedew

H i have added my name, will be arriving Friday afternoon. Probably on my own, if so may stay for full rally, if S.I. L comes with me will need to leave on the Monday to get her back for work.

Sue


----------



## TeleMan

Hi Lady J

We will arrive around lunchtime Friday.

Cheers Alan TeleMan


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Guys & Gals

That just leaves

teemyob
thesnail
vicdicdoc
yeggyspy

To let me know their day of arrival and a rough time please.

Weather in the Southport area at the moment is wet  still not to worry there is time yet for the sun to come out hopefully.


Jacquie


----------



## jayr

We should be with you after tea on Friday 6th. 

Hope we get some sun shine , think I will put the wellies in the van!!!

See you by the sea !!

Jayr xx


----------



## rocky58

just saw this on MMM forums



Posted: 29 June 2012 7:48 PM
Subject: Stolen Motorhomes 
New User

Posts: 54
2525


Just picked the following up from the MCC web site

iWARNING
Overnight Tuesday 26th June 2 motorhomes stolen from drives in Southport one from Banks and other from Churchtown and possibly 3rd attempt in Churchtown.
Detail of one vehicle Fiat Ducato CI Carioca Low profile fixed bed in the back 2004 Reg DX54EZR Gold colour upholstery, black towbar, bike rack, reversing camera recently fitted. New members and all ready to go away this weekend. Entry through quarter light.
jack and marie moran (User)
Fresh Boarder


----------



## georgiemac

Goodness me I hadn't heard about that - it wasnt mine but Iwill step up security, especially being in Churchtown - the more celubrious end of town usually!!. Jacquie - sorry we cant join you all this weekend - I have to work but I will try and pop in to say hello - hope the weather improves. Have a great time xx Marie and George xx


----------



## vicdicdoc

LadyJ said:


> Thanks Guys & Gals . . That just leaves =
> teemyob
> thesnail
> * * * vicdicdoc * * *
> yeggyspy
> 
> To let me know their day of arrival and a rough time please.
> Weather in the Southport area at the moment is wet  still not to worry there is time yet for the sun to come out hopefully.
> Jacquie


  Sorry - 30 minutes after saying I'd be there . . . I'm not now able to make this weekend, again - sorry


----------



## thesnail

*Sorry the snails are cancelling*

Sorry Jackie

We won't be able to make Southport this year

Bryan


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Vic & Bryan thanks for letting me know i've taken you off the rally list hope to see you both another time.


Marie glad to hear it wasn't your van that was pinched and hope to see you sometime over the time we are at Southport, John says if George is going for a pint can he call and collect him please :lol: 


Weather hasn't been too bad today we have actually seen the sun for a bit, a few miles up the road from Southport  still had to have a couple of showers as well though  



Jacquie


----------



## jayr

We will have to change our arrival day to Saturday morning and will be leaving on Sunday. thanks Jayr xx


----------



## suedew

Hi will be there on Friday, anytime between 2 and 7! sorry, dependent on whether on own or with S.I.L
Can you pm me a mobile no in case of problems? thought i had one.
Really looking forward to seeing everyone.

Sue


----------



## LadyJ

Evening all from SUNNY Southport yes we have had sun all day and no rain  we are now parked up on Pleasurelands car park ready for you all arriving.

Change of parking area this time we are at the top end of the car park not the bottom.

John and I are parked behind the Life Boat station which is on your left as you come into the car park, please stop at our van before parking up.

I am told the Casablanca bar will be open over the weekend so not far to stagger for a pint and meal.

If you are not going to make it here please let me know via a phone call or text * 0753 863 6122* please do not post on here as I may not have time to get onto the internet.

Look forward to seeing you all soon have a safe trip here.

Jac & John


----------



## georgiemac

Hi all in Southport - certainly not so sunny today - supposed to be better weather Saturday - just to let you know tomorrow is 'indepedents' day in the town when the re-vamped market hall opens and it is a day for supporting all the independent shops and stalls in the town centre - there will be special offers and entertainment on so go along to the market hall in King Street and get involved. Marie xx


----------



## Elvis1709

LadyJ said:


> Evening all from SUNNY Southport yes we have had sun all day and no rain  we are now parked up on Pleasurelands car park ready for you all arriving.
> 
> Change of parking area this time we are at the top end of the car park not the bottom.
> 
> John and I are parked behind the Life Boat station which is on your left as you come into the car park, please stop at our van before parking up.
> 
> I am told the Casablanca bar will be open over the weekend so not far to stagger for a pint and meal.
> 
> If you are not going to make it here please let me know via a phone call or text * 0753 863 6122* please do not post on here as I may not have time to get onto the internet.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all soon have a safe trip here.
> 
> Jac & John


Hi All,
Just got back from Southport Meet. Work to do Monday Ugh!!!!!
Despite an awful weather day on Friday, a great turn out from all the hardy Ralliers. Believe it or not Saturday and Sunday were excellent weather with bright sunshine. Massive thanks as usual to Jacquie and John for arranging and marshalling the Meet and making it all possible for us. We really enjoyed it very much. Thanks for your efforts which are greatly appreciated.
Steve & Anne
[Elvis1709]


----------



## greenasthegrass

Just got back thanks for lovely weekend. Didn't see you Sue to say bye! Weather has been glorious.

Greenie n Drew!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Had a great time at the Southport meet. Many thanks to John and Lady J for arranging. Worked hard as always. 

Great to meet up with new people and always a pleasure to meet up with old friends, SidT and Tessajoe. 

Hope to see you all next year


----------



## Rocles

Got back home at lunch after a great weekend at Southport. Many thanks to John and LadJ for organizing it all, we really had a lovely time...amazingly, fab weather both Sat and Sunday, nice to meet Pete and Di, and SidT for the first time, also had a good few drinks with Steve and Anne (Elvis1709), and of course, Teleman and Team Sooty 

thanks again, from Les and Sue


----------



## tessajoe

a belated thank you to lady j and john,i didnt realise how hard you work marshaling the rallys{up and down back and forth}and looked out for everyone,i am very pleased to see that the car park is now a temporary offical motorhome stop,with a resident watchman/woman,i will be using it a lot more in the future,very nice to see johnny/shirley,sidt /shirley,greenie etc,we had a very nice time at southport,thanks again,


----------



## Dethleffs

Thanks John and LadyJ for organizing a great weekend in Southport and for arranging the lovely weather.

Dethleffs


----------



## suedew

A bit dull here today, and i will be off home tomorrow. 
Met one of the 2 kind gentlemen who helped John back to the van at Kelso, not here with facts, but nice to see him again.
spent a couple of days catching up with my cousin who lives in Formby, first time we have met for ages away from a funeral.
Jacquie and John are doing a stalwart job, they must have been soaked on the first day.
Good to see everyone, have had a wonderful time.

Sue

p,s, sorry to have missed you going greenie, was in formby on the gin :roll:


----------



## Elvis1709

Rocles said:


> Got back home at lunch after a great weekend at Southport. Many thanks to John and LadJ for organizing it all, we really had a lovely time...amazingly, fab weather both Sat and Sunday, nice to meet Pete and Di, and SidT for the first time, also had a good few drinks with Steve and Anne (Elvis1709), and of course, Teleman and Team Sooty
> 
> thanks again, from Les and Sue


Hi there Rock-Les,
Good to see you there too! Must get together again and chat some more music. 
Steve


----------



## SidT

Hi. I would like to add my thanks to Jacquie and John for organising the weekend.

it was great to see Frank and Margaret (Tessajoe), John and Shirley (Mangothermadmonk) and Greenie after such a long time. It was also nice to see a lot of new faces including Les (Rocles) who was very helpful with a query I had.

A great weekend, good weather, good company and the shopping and food in Southport.

Cheers Sid.


----------



## rocky58

thanks to Jacquie & John for running the rally

Bob & jan


----------



## sooty10

Just like to thank Jacquie and John for all the hard work in making the rally at Southport a great weekend. Also for organising the fab. weather we had.

Kath and Keith (sooty)


----------



## domannhal

Thanks Jacquie and John for all your help in making it a really happy time, in spite of my annoying cough! Ann and Mick


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you all for coming to Southport and may I say what a very nice bunch you all were, sorry we didnt get round to organising a meal in the Casablanca but it shut at 6pm  so I though it not worth bothering about.

Glad you all enjoyed your stay and very glad we had some sun  John and I are still here till Monday so if any of you are passing do pop in.

Camping is available now all week on the car park if you want to stay just contact Neville or Barbara on 0771 150 2368.

Jacquie & John


----------



## BlondiS

We're just back from a very, very muddy Show at Knutsford - had a great time - but felt really sorry for the Traders.

Jacqui and John, thanks for organising the get together at Southport, we had a lovely time, and will certainly go there again.

We had a couple of chats with Les (RocLes), and others were all friendly and welcoming.

Hope to see you all soon,

Di and Pete


----------



## ac45

*Southport Rally*

Hi Jacquie and John, 
we're just back from a very, very muddy Show at Knutsford, we had a great time but felt really sorry for the Traders.

We would like to say thank you to you both for everything at the Southport Rally, we had a great time, so much to see & do we will certainly go there again. 

All the Best from Jean & Alan


----------

